# first 3 days=3 limits on doves



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

1st day 30 doves,2nd day 60 doves,3rd day 45 doves.







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 








[/IMG]


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like a fun day of shootin! whew... wish i was in on that!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds like fun.

Now, confess. Hows many rounds were fired to do the job?  

I used to dove hunt a little and while I'm not a good shot I'm not terrible either and I would run somewhere around 30-40% success and one very sore shoulder  

Kim


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I see one still alive, it's on that guys hat! shoot it quick!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I second that Lundy!! Great shoot guys, looks like some good eatin', love 'em in crockpot with mushroom soup and mashed taters!!!  BD


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey BC, isn't that Lucy?? why isn't she on that guys throat? is she too far??


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nevar had dove befor how do you cook them .I am thinking about hunting them some time soon.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Some Jalepenos sliced, a small slice of cheddar cheese, a piece of bacon and a toothpic. Wrad the breast meat around a slice or 2 of jalepeno, put the cheese in there as well. Wrap the dove breast with 1 slice of bacon and put them on the grill. Thats just one of the many. search for dove recipes online and you will find hundreds  Some people put them in roasters to cook and some people use the crockpot method shown above. i also like them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup and mashed potatos. I also toss some noodles into the mix though


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Ak That was NOT Lucy, it was Louise. lol Believe it or not 2 guys got to pet Lucy and they both are still alive. So she is really not that bad! Louise was awesome and we never lost a bird! Gonna take her and Lucy out tonight and double team on them birds! lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. ok.. you checked their fingers??  
you got any of the meat?? if so, let me know..  
thanks doood..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Jr and I shot another 20 birds last night if you want something to munch on.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the breasts, they were AWESOME. Thank you also for allowing me to sharpen my shot up lastnight and bag a couple! I had a good time, we should try again, I have a place in groveport and near slaterun east of you.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Anytime Was nice to finally meet you and have some fun doing the only real sport of the fall. HUNTING!! Put them fishing rods away.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I am heading to dads place to bale our big hay field right now  nearly all of my dove hunting has been in this field pass shooting as they flew through to their roost at the back of the field and we have seen alot the few times we hunted there. Things should really heat up now as there are NO harvested crops or hay within a mile of the farm at the moment  I should get a good week or better before it overgrows to much for feeding [email protected]


----------

